# iPod your BMW adaptor



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

How much does the iPod your BMW adaptor cost, including labor?


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

+/- $150


----------



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

philippek said:


> +/- $150


That's for parts, figure another $75-100 for labor to install (unless you are feeling saucy and want to do it yourself...not too hard). Various people have complained about sound quality using the branded iPod Your BMW adapter....you should check out Ice>Link Plus, which displays ID3 tags on your head unit as well. There's a whole forum for this kind of stuff, you know:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=53


----------



## philippek (Jul 31, 2003)

philippek said:


> +/- $150


Sorry, I was referring to the aux input, which is $40 + install. A superior solution, IMO.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

My "iPod your BMW" cost $150 for parts, and $100 for labor. Total charge was $260 even. That was a lot less than I was quoted from other dealers- many said 2-3 hours, which I laughed to. I think the sound quality is awesome- I compared one song from the iPod directly to the same song on CD. It's perfect for me. 

~Jon

PS Cunningham BMW in San Diego did mine.


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

Does the adaptor work with the iPod Mini?


----------



## dougbenjamin (Aug 13, 2004)

Curious Joel said:


> Does the adaptor work with the iPod Mini?


Yep! Just fine.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Curious Joel said:


> Does the adaptor work with the iPod Mini?


Any iPod with the dock connector (..so.. yes).

Although may I suggest the Dension Icelink instead? (Search for it in the Audio forum, it has been discussed many times)


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

KrisL said:


> Any iPod with the dock connector (..so.. yes).
> 
> Although may I suggest the Dension Icelink instead? (Search for it in the Audio forum, it has been discussed many times)


Well I looked into the icelink back in my X5, but the BMW adaptor attracts me just because I can have my dealer install it... As for the icelink, I don't know of any good audio shops that can do that in my area. The nearest one I've heard good things about is in Boston... What are the advantages of the icelink over the BMW one?


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Get the Sirius adaptor!! That is what I have an love it!
David


----------



## Curious Joel (Oct 2, 2004)

dsheli said:


> Get the Sirius adaptor!! That is what I have an love it!
> David


Well, I'd love Sirius, but my thinking is that once I have the iPod in the car, why would I listen to the radio anyway? And if I did, the local stations would do fine. I would LOVE Sirius, though! My parents would probably make me pay for my own subscription, too... I am paying for the whole iPod thing myself, so that's another reason I'm leaning towards the BMW one.. It's slightly cheaper.


----------



## dsheli (Nov 29, 2004)

Ya, Sirius is like 415.00 not installed. But you can do the install your self. I did it. But the BMW ipod adaptor is defiantly your best bet. Man we are supposed to have a big Ice storm tonight!!
David


----------



## zoofa (Dec 11, 2004)

Curious Joel said:


> Well I looked into the icelink back in my X5, but the BMW adaptor attracts me just because I can have my dealer install it... As for the icelink, I don't know of any good audio shops that can do that in my area. The nearest one I've heard good things about is in Boston... What are the advantages of the icelink over the BMW one?


Ice>Link advantages....here are a few:

1) you can use more than 5 playlists
2) your playlists don't have to be named BMW1, BMW2, BMW3, etc.
3) you can get ID3 tags to display on your head unit
4) more location and mounting options are available
5) Ice>Link is modular, so you can change out connectors without having to undo the whole install.

disadvantages:

1) not OEM and installed by your dealer
2) costs a little more ($199 vs. $150)

The iPod Your BMW adapter is fine for your basic iPod integration, but the Ice>Link just has more features and flexibility. If the install is your main problem, I guess do the BMW one, but honestly it's not that hard. Sometimes it's very scary to pull apart pieces of a new car, but this is a relatively easy job. You can get an Ice>Link that plugs into the back of your head unit, or else you can run some cables under the floor and through into the trunk and connect it to the CD changer prewire.

Note also: the iPod Your BMW only works with dock iPods, the new ones and the mini. If you have an original iPod, only Ice>Link has the proper connectors available.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

zoofa said:


> Ice>Link advantages....here are a few:
> 
> 1) you can use more than 5 playlists
> 2) your playlists don't have to be named BMW1, BMW2, BMW3, etc.
> ...


Adding:

6) Ice>Link can be installed on cars with NAV. BMW doesn't support "iPod your BMW" if you have factory Navigation.

Yet another on the long list of conflicts between any two or more of the following in various combos: NAV, bluetooth, BMW Assist, Sirius, & iPod your BMW (and all made especially more difficult if you have a convertible!) 

--J.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> Adding:
> 
> 6) Ice>Link can be installed on cars with NAV. BMW doesn't support "iPod your BMW" if you have factory Navigation.
> 
> ...


7. If you decide to get BMW Sirius, the ice>Link Plus can be added to the chain as well off the Sirius Slave Port. The ice>Link is also compatible with the following options:

NAV
Blutetooth
BMW Assist
Digital Sound Processing (DSP)


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

I hope it was understood that I meant BMW components all conflict with each other, not that Ice>Link conflicts with any of these.  

--J.


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

JonathanIT said:


> I hope it was understood that I meant BMW components all conflict with each other, not that Ice>Link conflicts with any of these.
> 
> --J.


Absolutely!


----------



## dylancarter (Jan 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Absolutely!


8. Local control.

I like the idea of controlling my ipod from my steering wheel... for simple navigation. But I have almost 8k songs on my ipod. I need apples fast (although it is missing some things) navigation.

I just put in my ice>link, and I can say hands down it beats the pants off of the alpine KCA-420i I had in my last car. Great job Denison. Now if I could only see those ID's on the radio I would be in heaven.

1997 540i - non dsp, no rds


----------



## 330ciPfmcePkg05 (Jan 17, 2005)

is it worth it?


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2004)

dylancarter said:


> 8. Local control.
> 
> I like the idea of controlling my ipod from my steering wheel... for simple navigation. But I have almost 8k songs on my ipod. I need apples fast (although it is missing some things) navigation.
> 
> ...


Do you have the ice>Link Plus? This feature is already available in beta.


----------



## dylancarter (Jan 19, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Do you have the ice>Link Plus? This feature is already available in beta.


 Yes I do have PLUS w/ 2.05 and I can use the iPods built in control. How are those MP3 tags gonna work? What radio do I need? Mine is non dsp, non RDS. I would replace it in a second if I thought I could get ID3 tags.


----------



## dylancarter (Jan 19, 2005)

330ciPfmcePkg05 said:


> is it worth it?


 Well that's a weighted question. Worth it to me? Hell yes. I can't say if it is to you or not.


----------

